# Putting socks on a fevered baby



## 3xMama (Oct 14, 2010)

My 11 month old has a fever, 101.9 when I last took it. Its been hovering around the 100.5-101 mark for a little less than 24 hrs now. I'm not worried about the fever, I'm just watching it. I'm not sure what I should do about his cold feet though. His torso and head and definately warm and he's just wearing a lightweight shirt and pants, but his little feet are icy cold. I know socks can really keep the heat in someone and that's the last thing I want to do. Any thoughts?

Also, does anyone have a recommendation of a good infant vitamin? Ever since we stopped breastfeeding (not by choice, I'm pregnant and my milk dried up about five weeks ago







), he seems to be getting sick a lot. I'm hoping some extra nutrients from the vitamin will help kick his immune system up.


----------



## aramat (May 19, 2007)

If baby's feet are cold, put on those socks! If those feet are cold, the body is going to be doing extra work to try to warm them up.

Probiotics may be helpful for baby's immune system.

Hope your little one gets well soon!


----------



## texmati (Oct 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *3xMama* 
My 11 month old has a fever, 101.9 when I last took it. Its been hovering around the 100.5-101 mark for a little less than 24 hrs now. I'm not worried about the fever, I'm just watching it. I'm not sure what I should do about his cold feet though. His torso and head and definately warm and he's just wearing a lightweight shirt and pants, but his little feet are icy cold. I know socks can really keep the heat in someone and that's the last thing I want to do. Any thoughts?

Also, does anyone have a recommendation of a good infant vitamin? Ever since we stopped breastfeeding (not by choice, I'm pregnant and my milk dried up about five weeks ago







), he seems to be getting sick a lot. I'm hoping some extra nutrients from the vitamin will help kick his immune system up.

I just wanted to give you a big hug! I had the same thing happen to me, my son had a 102 fever the week we started supplementing heavily due to surprise pregnancy. I cried. alot. We still do a fair bit of tummy cuddling, and it makes both of us feel better, although DS now doesn't seem to differentiate between a nipple and my belly button.

I asked the dr about this very thing; to keep him warm or hot? He said just do whatever seems to make ds comfortable. If that means putting on socks, put on socks!His fever was high enough that were were giving him lukewarm baths, but we always made sure to cover him up after words so he was comfortable.

I did not give him vitamin, but I did start giving him bottles of pedialyte since he seemed not to be peeing enough, and also tried feeding him 'sick food', which in our house means yogurt, and things with turmeric in them.

Hope your little one feels better.


----------



## AFWife (Aug 30, 2008)

At 11mo if the socks get too hot or uncomfortable (I know that DH's skin gets super sensitive when he has a fever) he can let you know somehow. Put them on and if he starts to grab at his feet and seems mad you can always take them off and try a lightweight blanket or something.

Not being able to BF during a fever sucks. When we started weaning (oddly enough, due to pregnancy here too) DS got a high fever like that and wanted to nurse all day and I just couldn't let him because of pain.









Just make sure he stays hydrated







But I'm sure you already know that!


----------

